

Musical masturbation - jerklogic
http://jerklogic.com/guitar-shredders-musical-masturbation/

======
mr_eel
This only prompted eye rolling from me. This isn't a specific critique, just
generalised griping.

Besides, nothing has ruined music, least of all shredding. There is plenty of
good music still being made, I feel awash with awesome stuff myself.

I like extremely complicated, technically proficient guitar work myself --
Indricothere, Behold.. The Arctopus etc. It's purely a matter of taste. That's
the real point; music snobbery is lame. There is nothing wrong with saying
what you do and don't like, but terms like Musical Masturbation are about
trying to make your taste someone else's problem.

Here is a quote from Steve Albini, talking about John Peel:

"John Peel said something that I thought was really profound. He said when he
gets a record from somebody and he doesn't like it, he assumes that it's his
problem and that the band would not have made that record if there wasn't
something valuable about it."

